# Living in a travel trailer



## xisle

In February, I'll be 49. I have always been a rather mobile person, so i have never purchased a home although I understand I can through my tribe for pennies on the dollar). But as I am getting older, and my passions become more and more consolidated, I am considering the possibilities of purchasing a travel trailer and living in it at a local state park. Is anyone else doing this? I see Camp Hosts at these parks and they are living there. I would love to hear what the ups and downs are associated with this lifestyle. And the monetary requirements as well. I find something very appealing about being able to park my home whereever I feel like it (bigfoot country, tornado alley, etc.). Is this a practical idea? X


----------



## happiestcamper

You would need to check the rules at the local state park to see how long you can stay there. If you're not a host that works there, they usually have some rule that you can't stay there more than 30 days a year and no more than 14 days in a row. Check those out before you take the plunge, or you may end up more mobile than you think :icon_smile_pu:


----------



## ctfortner

Yep, same around here. You can only stay so many days, 30 I think. If you wanted to live at one, you may have to find a camp host job, but no even sure how easy that is to do, probably not very easy. Other than that, you would probably have to get several campgrounds you like and alternate between them, moving every couple of weeks to a different one.


----------



## mikey

Yeah, everywhere I have been its about the same. I really doubt they keep track of how many times you have been there all year, but they are pretty strict on the 2 week straight limit, or whatever their particular policy may be. But as mentioned, I bet you could easily bounce between several campgrounds and not be a problem.


----------



## xisle

Yeah, I live about 10 minutes from the largest state park in the state, with numerous campgrounds of all grades, including primitive. At $560 a month for total expenses for the lot including water and electricity and waste disposal, the only other oustanding cost would be for propane. That puts this lifestyle well under the average rent plus utilities for the area. As I said, I am with emergency management, so it would be a great advantage to be able to drive to the next drill or exercise and just camp. I love to explore as well, and the advantages to being able to just pull over and camp verses hotel rentals in the area or finding a lot for tents and such would be significant.


----------



## happiestcamper

While a private CG would not be as appealing as the state CG, they do have discounts for monthly rates. You should be able to find something in the $200-$300 monthly rate which meters your electricity.


----------



## xisle

Thanks, that is certainly something else to consider. I have seen a few of these parks about. None equal the scenery and serenity of the lake, however. But then again, they probably aren't run over with drunken teenagers on the holidays either. There are many factors to consider here. I'm in no rush, so I am glad to hear others points of view on this. Thanks so much. X


----------

